# Sight Fishing the Beach



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't walked the beach that much due to work and overall crappy water conditions. Took advantage of the clear water conditons today and managed 3 pomps (17, 16, and 15) and lost 4 using a light spinning outfit w/pomp jigs tipped w/sand fleas. Saw a few really big pomps too, but I was too late on the trigger.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

what beach where you at? Pensacola?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know what it is about sight fishing for pomps from the beach that eludes me. I swear every time Im on the beach I look for pomps but Ive NEVER seen a good sized one. Boo.

Ive caught plenty of bobos and redfish and of course ladys and spanish from the beach sight fishing but Ive never even thrown at a pomp!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I seen pomps in the surf before, but they were all about the size of my hand...

Bobo's in the surf?

I've never even caught one of those in open water. I bet that is great fun on a surf rig!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> I seen pomps in the surf before, but they were all about the size of my hand...
> 
> Bobo's in the surf?
> 
> I've never even caught one of those in open water. I bet that is great fun on a surf rig!


Yeah I see the little ones frequently and occasionally may see some that might just be legal but Ive never seen good sized pomps.

In the winter I love walking the beach with a jig on a light set up loaded with 6lb mono throwing at bobos. When the conditions are right they will literally run the lip inches from shore. Its a blast on light tackle.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I hear ya on the bobos. They are a blast on light tackle. I can't wait for this winter.

Spotting single pomps can be challenging at times. I wear all beige and walk slow to minimize spooking fish. I prefer going in the late morinng before the winds kick-up, cause chop, and reduce visibility. For me, if it looks like a pomp, I'm throwing. I mostly tip my jigs w/fleas now so that I can help seal the deal.


----------



## 1down5up (Aug 17, 2013)

*Sight fishing Pomps*

Disheartened by the Pompano fishing Pensacola Beach area this past spring. Mostly small (11-13 in.) and very inconsistent. Seems like we are now void of the 3-4 year class fish, And FWC catch data supports depleted fishery.
Not being negative just the facts about sight fishin them.

By the way....how did you loose 4 fish on jigs from the beach??


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I would love to find some 10 inch bobo's I haven't seen the baby bobo's in forever.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I was mostly catching fleas that were too big for my jig, not the thumbnail size that I prefer. As a result, I lost some fish. But, I may have been a bit trigger happy too.

I don't know what to say about the the stats on the pomp fishery. I saw some really nice fish, but all singles. 

Hopefully, the fall migration this year pans out. It wasn't too good last year.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

On your jig heads are you using a regular pomp jig with the buck tail or is this just the lead jig tipped with a sand flea.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I was using a 1/4 oz egg head (light sand color) with a burnt orange crimped nylon skirt. Hook was a Mustad 32833 BLN size. A good bang for the buck hook.


----------

